
Facebook remote salary adjustments are coming - SethTro
https://www.ft.com/content/1c52a7a2-aa65-11ea-abfc-5d8dc4dd86f9
======
SethTro
Article doesn't mention the formula for adjustment.

I heard it's 5-15% of base salary depending on what state you move from/to and
partially dependent on level.

